# Dirt moguls?



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

I've ridden what I have found to be the equivalent of ski moguls, only on dirt. They're not quite rollers and not quite deep braking bumps. I see them in various sizes, usually on slight downslopes that sort of naturally turn into "slalom-like" tracks. Lone moguls sometimes create a zero G feeling when ridden at high speeds, which some might call a dip. What are these features I'm trying to describe? Some of them seem to be formed naturally from braking bumps or something, apparently, and just simply got bigger. Can you purposely turn braking bumps into these? Probably not the best to be making in areas with dangerous exposure, where braking bumps are often found, but if made even bigger, I get the impression that they become like the hybrid of a pump track, dirt jump rhythm section, and something like the "humps" found in this video:





Team MIA SANTACRUZ @ colorado provençal - More Mountain Bike Videos

Would packing a wide area with them be a worthy idea for some fun MTB-specific "trails"?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Grade reversals and pumpm tracks are your friend.

Google flow trails... or Raystown/Allegripis trails.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i watched that video...[why such terrible music!?!? ] i think what's going on there may be more about pumping with full suspension DH bike over natural terrain.

but like here, at 1:29, these would be actual rollers...
[MTB]freeride downhill - YouTube









i could see though, how you could add/dig 'dirt waves' into the terrain. when you're going fast, and you're pumping up and down, your bike is covering a lot of ground on the 'up' and a lot of ground on the 'down.' so they would have to very stretched out.

if you watch much motocross, both tracks, and endro/cross-country you see how the bikes do sort of rut in 'waves' .... another way to think about it is how speedboats sort of bounce across the water sometimes. like this: Speed Boat Race (FULL HD) - YouTube . if a lot of riders do that over and over it could create wave dips...


----------

